# My endo is driving me crazy



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Four days after my total thyroidectomy, I was started on 112 mcg of Synthroid. Five days later, at my follow-up appointment, my surgeon was concerned that either she gave me too much synthroid or gave it too soon. She asked me to stop taking it for the time being while we waiting for bloodwork results. Fine. I felt horrible, but I waited. Monday she got my results and said I needed to say my endo but don't take anything until I talk to him.

I saw him Wednesday, we talked about how I was feeling and what was going on. No surprise, he wanted more blood. They got in my results first thing this morning (Friday.) Of course, the doctor only holds office hours Monday - Thursday. I called the office, left a phone message and an email asking about what the results said. I was written back with, "*insert doctor's name here* stated that your labs are still stable, but show no thyroid hormone" and to get more blood drawn in a week.

Like, duh. There's no thyroid. I'm not on medicine. How could there possibly be thyroid hormone?! The office said to call them if I had any questions, and of course I want to know what that means, plus when I should be taking meds/how much Synthroid I should be taking. When do they want more blood? What tests do they want? I called, and no answer. I left another voicemail. It's been three hours and no one has returned my call. I just finished writing an email, so hopefully someone will get back to me before they close this afternoon.

It's been 16 days since my surgery. Shouldn't I be taking something? Augh.
I love my endo, but this not having office hours on Friday thing is really obnoxious.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, you should be on replacement by now. But you'll be okay waiting until Monday. Those of us who have to get RAI treatment and/or scans have to take a few weeks off our hormones. It's not ideal, but once we get back on, it's fine.


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Good news!
The actual doctor (not some random person in his office) just called and explained what was going on. I guess it was good luck to come on here and complain. Haha.

I am getting more bloodwork on Wednesday.
Apparently my body is still holding on to old thyroid hormones and we're giving it just a little more time to sort itself out. I haven't gone anywhere close to hypo yet. My endo said if I started having crazy symptoms to let him know and he would start me on synthroid immediately,though.

I feel a lot better after having spoken to him.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

next2normal said:


> Good news!
> The actual doctor (not some random person in his office) just called and explained what was going on. I guess it was good luck to come on here and complain. Haha.
> 
> I am getting more bloodwork on Wednesday.
> ...


Very excellent! He is a good guy to have called you on his Friday off! Sounds like he is a keeper for more reasons than one!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to hear it!


----------

